# Toddler Scientists Determine Number Of Peas That Fit Into Ear



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 10, 2017)

*Toddler Scientists Finally Determine Number Of Peas That Fit Into Ear Canal*
by Ryan Shattuck,_The Onion_
November 10, 2017



NEW YORK - After years of speculation and countless failed experiments, leading  toddler scientists announced Friday that they had finally determined the  exact number of peas that fit into the ear canal. 

?Until today, it has  been widely understood that only four peas could be stuffed into one?s  ear, but our research has conclusively shown that was a conservative  estimate,? said Dr. Audry Plodtz, 2, adding that several toddler test  subjects demonstrated the ear capacity to insert up to six peas and that  the number increased considerably if the peas were mushed beforehand.  ?On the other hand, our work upheld the conventional wisdom in another  respect, as we were able to confirm that peas jammed in the ear canal  taste just as good, if not better, once retrieved.? 

Dr. Plodtz  cautioned, however, that the study only addressed one specific scenario  and did not necessarily apply to how many corn kernels fit up a nostril.


----------



## making_art (Nov 11, 2017)

:rofl:


----------



## GaryQ (Nov 11, 2017)

Boy that brought back funny memories of when my oldest daughter, sitting in her high chair eating supper, took advantage of us turning our backs just long enough for her to stuff both nostrils up to her brain with peas. Wasn't as funny for her when she realized it was painful and when we had to suction them out.
:rofl:


----------

